# Anubias Help



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i just cut an anubias plant with 4 inch of stem, how do i care of it, should i attach it on a wood or plant it on a substrate, any recommendation?


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

You can tie it to wood or a rock or ornament, but not in the substrate. The rhizome will rot in the substrate and must be in the water column


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Anubias is a tough plant and survives almost at all conditions. While making rhisome cuttings the important things are not to damage the rhisome and having at least 2-3 leaves on the cutting. Having some roots are also told to be important but not vital. You can either attach it on a wood or stone or any other hardscape material or just plant it on the substrate. While planting on the substrate take care that rhisome is not burried as it will tend to rot in a short time hence killing the plant. Just make a hole and burry the plant and pull out gently until all the rhisome is visible. If planted in substrat you will have a faster growth.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

oh!! i just cut the leaves, i mean the leaves and 4 inch stem only, no rhizome and no root


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

if you only cut off the leaves it's going to slowly die, just like taking a leaf off a tree.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Are you sure that you are not confused and telling 4 inch of stem instead of 4 inch of rhisome. Rhisome is the green, thick, stem like part of the anubias where all the leaves and roots are coming from.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

yeah 4 inch stem, not the rhizome  anyway it said that you must not damage th rhizome, then how i cut it?


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Damaging means improper cuttings with angle or crushing some parts while making the cutting. You can cut the rhisome with a razor blade or sharp scissors at once. That is not so tricky. When making the cuttings the most proper places would be where the rhisome is thinner or where there is a gap of leaves on the rhisome or when there is a damage/rotting/forking in the rhisome or from the oldest parts of the rhisome.

Anyway if you are still keeping the leaves that will not make any good for you and will rot slowly within time so throw them away. But if the leaves have just been ripped from the point attached to the rhisome than you could have a chance. Because sometimes when those kind of ripped leaves left alone floating on the surface, with luck one of them could survive and produce a new plant. It happened for me once.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Yildirim can you explain to me How to trim plants from, stem and root plants, so i wouldn't make any mistake.  everyones input will be appreciated


----------

